# Very Near Miss



## Matzos (Dec 5, 2006)

I'm unsure if this has been posted before. But I was very close!!

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LiC8dokLlL0[/youtube]


----------



## John A Silkstone (Dec 5, 2006)

I can just imagine what the pilot said when he saw the plane on the runway. ‘Good ness me what a place to park?’

Silky


----------



## Bombardier (Dec 5, 2006)

I can just imagine what he was saying about the air traffic controllers. "Golly Gosh old chap one could have told me that bally plane was on the runway" solthum


----------



## Matzos (Dec 6, 2006)

Sorry chaps, but are you taking the P**S out of aircrew, if so, can I join in


----------



## Drone_pilot (Dec 6, 2006)

Pilot to control tower, can i come in and change my trousers.


----------



## deepwoods (Dec 11, 2006)

the control tower was pretty dom


----------

